# Feet is officially unofficial



## Underwatercuber (Dec 4, 2019)

Removing official status for 3x3x3 With Feet | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 4, 2019)

Wow, I never got to officially compete in this event. Hopefully they will had another event in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 4, 2019)

May it rest in socks.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Dec 4, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2019)

I disagree with the decision, but I don't think there's much we can do about it now... the decision seems pretty set in stone.
If there's still enough people willing to fight the change, it might be possible to get it reversed. Otherwise, I think the best next steps would be to try and get a new event added in its place (cough cough curvy copter).


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 4, 2019)

This is very sad yo. My association with Feet has been quite less, with me competing in it in 2015 to complete all 18 events, and then participating it in 2019 since it was going to be last year of this event. To be honest, I found feet a good experience and it was the only cubing event in much I enjoyed speedcubing in general (Like experiencing the solving process, finding the joy in completing the cube). Events like pyraminx, 2x2 and Skewb finish in a few seconds not giving the speedcubing joy, and all other events were where I was constantly trying to improve. Blind events are my main events so I have tremendous respect for these events especially 5BLD and MBLD. The event that I enjoyed the least is the Rubik's clock to be honest. I competed in it only once, and I have never bought a clock puzzle in my 11 years of association with speedcubing.

It feels a bit awkward to have only 17 events in the WCA now, and I hope the next event with least amount of competitor participation does not get removed. The next twisty puzzle to get introduced should be chosen in a more democratic and transparent way since our community is very listening and selfless.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 4, 2019)

RIP FEET
~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~
Very short life, may you Rest In Peace in cubing heaven.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

I’ll repost what I posted on the Github thread:



> So having a community-wide survey, or at least a new survey of all delegates and organizers, was discussed, but as soon as it became clear that only a vocal minority wanted Feet removed that idea was canned? Way to listen to community input.
> 
> This will go down as one of the worst decisions that the WCA has ever made, both in terms of the process and in terms of the content. I am very disappointed that the WCA has chosen to eliminate one of my favorite events and even more disappointed that an organization that has historically done a lot of good popularizing and standardizing a really fun activity has allowed itself to be highjacked by killjoys.



Moving forward, I would love to be involved, but I don’t think I can do it alone, in setting up a parallel organization to the WCA that would ratify Feet solves done as unofficial events at WCA competitions until the WCA decided to re-recognize feet and absorb the side organization and recognize those previously unofficial results.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I’ll repost what I posted on the Github thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Moving forward, I would love to be involved, but I don’t think I can do it alone, in setting up a parallel organization to the WCA that would ratify Feet solves done as unofficial events at WCA competitions until the WCA decided to re-recognize feet and absorb the side organization and recognize those previously unofficial results.


I’d support such a movement, but I don’t think I am particularly qualified to do more than organize competitions here and there.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 4, 2019)

This whole process was really stupid.


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 4, 2019)

expected


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 4, 2019)

I definitely feel like this was the wrong choice.

Well, the upside is that if I can get into the top 100 again, I can stay there forever. I think that might be the only positive.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Dec 4, 2019)

At my last comp I've had to do the scrambles for feet solvers. They gave me gloves, luckily, but I will never forget that smell. Not to mention that one of the cubes had a piece of skin on it...

I am completely for the removal of feet, and not only for the sake of competition organizers, but it's an event that is regarded as disgusting by many, thus mildly ruining the image of the WCA. I have no clue why feet was added in the first place, but it is for the better that it is removed. There are simply too many events now, and feet must go.


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 4, 2019)

Spoiler: <NerdRant>



Honestly, they’re getting rid of so much progress, that happened so recently. Back in April or May 2018, feet was my least favorite event. Now, it’s my third favorite—Only behind 3x3 in 1st and OH in 2nd—and plus, my official feet single is 2nd in Texas. (I have a 38.26. Only behind Mahith Bandi’s 23.32) I feel like the main reason this decision turned out the way it was is because there’s so much unfair bias against feet. It seems like the majority of the cubing community just preemptively decides they don’t like feet just by popular opinion and even though they haven’t even tried it. Only one member of the WCA Board actually competes in feet regularly. Of the rest, half have competed, but not in years, and the other have have never competed in it; probably never even tried it. It’s just so unfair.



Edit:


Spoiler: Another thing



One thing I forgot to mention, my dad has also said removing feet is a bad idea, because this will prevent people that have hand issues or can’t use their hands from being open to competing. Some people take the fact that we have the ability to use our hands for granted. The truth is, removing feet discourages those people from competing since the only event they could compete in is feet since they can’t use their hands. I really don’t think the WCA Board really sees how badly this will affect the disabled in the cubing community.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> At my last comp I've had to do the scrambles for feet solvers. They gave me gloves, luckily, but I will never forget that smell. Not to mention that one of the cubes had a piece of skin on it...
> 
> I am completely for the removal of feet, and not only for the sake of competition organizers, but it's an event that is regarded as disgusting by many, thus mildly ruining the image of the WCA. I have no clue why feet was added in the first place, but it is for the better that it is removed. There are simply too many events now, and feet must go.


As a competition organizer myself, this argument is bunk.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Dec 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> As a competition organizer myself, this argument is bunk.



I recently competed and helped judge at the Malaysia Cube Championship, and not a single scrambler was willing to do the feet scrambles. As this was my first comp, I hesitantly agreed to do the scrambling to see what it was like to be behind the stage. I believe it is a completely valid argument, alongside hygiene issues. Maybe you would be alright with all the downsides of feet, but the majority of other organizers disagree.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 4, 2019)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> I recently competed and helped judge at the Malaysia Cube Championship, and not a single scrambler was willing to do the feet scrambles. As this was my first comp, I hesitantly agreed to do the scrambling to see what it was like to be behind the stage. I believe it is a completely valid argument, alongside hygiene issues. Maybe you would be alright with all the downsides of feet, but the majority of other organizers disagree.


That’s the organizers fault. You need to make sure that people are willing to scramble feet before having it at a championship. You shouldn’t need to have to have it at a championship if you don’t want to, and if there is not a way to properly hold it, then don’t. It’s as simple as that.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Dec 4, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> That’s the organizers fault. You need to make sure that people are willing to scramble feet before having it at a championship. You shouldn’t need to have to have it at a championship if you don’t want to, and if there is not a way to properly hold it, then don’t. It’s as simple as that.



Then why not just remove feet altogether? The argument you're making here only proves my point. Feet is by far the most unpopular event in the WCA, which is why it was removed in the first place. The organizers did have scramblers on hand prior to the competition, but it says a lot about the event with the reluctance for people to scramble/judge the event.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 4, 2019)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> Then why not just remove feet altogether? The argument you're making here only proves my point. Feet is by far the most unpopular event in the WCA, which is why it was removed in the first place. The organizers did have scramblers on hand prior to the competition, but it says a lot about the event with the reluctance for people to scramble/judge the event.


It’s certainly possible that in different parts of the world feet has differing popularities, but I know that in a lot of the parts of the US (and europe, and asia for that matter) feet is enjoyed. Speak for yourself, but there is no real reason to remove it, and I will stand by that claim.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Dec 4, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> It’s certainly possible that in different parts of the world feet has differing popularities, but I know that in a lot of the parts of the US (and europe, and asia for that matter) feet is enjoyed.



I'm sorry, but your claims are not even remotely true. Instead of speaking randomly without presenting any reinforcements for the claims, I'm going to start off with a 413-response survey done on r/Cubers (Reddit is dominated by the U.S., for one). For the question regarding which events should be removed, the only triple-digit votes were casted for Clock (at 150) and Feet (at 148). Right off the bat, it is already an extremely unpopular event.

Additionally, the WCA itself claimed that the event was the least popular by a significant margin in their most recent post on the WCA homepage, just in case the 400+ survey wasn't enough.



ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Speak for yourself, but there is no real reason to remove it, and I will stand by that claim.



You clearly haven't read anything in this thread. Let's go over the reasons again.

1) Hygienic reasons: Feet is the only event that requires the use of a body part different to the hand (unless you write in pencil with your feet for FMC...), and in comparison, the foot is always in a closed environment beneath socks and a shoe, while the hands are out in the open and are frequently washed. There is a reason why "smelly feet" is a significantly more common phrase than "smelly hands". That being said, when it comes to the actual solving there are many issues right off the bat. From an aesthetic stance, there is already a noticeable stench filling the room as competitors remove their shoes and begin touching the cube with their feet. It is also not pleasing from the scramblers' perspectives. From a more real stance, the foot is more prone to dermatological issues than the hands, which likely explains why I had to scramble a cube with a piece of skin on it...

2) Public image: 3x3 With Feet is viewed as a disgusting event by the public. Plain and simple. Along with Clock, the two events are commonly made fun of throughout the cubing community, and for an understandable reason. Again, as stated by the WCA and confirmed by one of many surveys, it is a highly unpopular event. Period.

If you still think that there are no real reasons to remove feet, then debating you is honestly hopeless.


----------



## Loser (Dec 4, 2019)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> Then why not just remove feet altogether? The argument you're making here only proves my point. Feet is by far the most unpopular event in the WCA, which is why it was removed in the first place. The organizers did have scramblers on hand prior to the competition, but it says a lot about the event with the reluctance for people to scramble/judge the event.


Feet isnt the least popular event in the WCA though.....
Lucas Garron said "speed solving event" to hide the fact that there are less popular events. ********.



dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> I recently competed and helped judge at the Malaysia Cube Championship, and not a single scrambler was willing to do the feet scrambles. As this was my first comp, I hesitantly agreed to do the scrambling to see what it was like to be behind the stage. I believe it is a completely valid argument, alongside hygiene issues. Maybe you would be alright with all the downsides of feet, but the majority of other organizers disagree.


Did the competition not have any staff at all? Staff who are provided with benefits such as a waived registration fee and free lunch should be willing to do any task to help the competition.

#addfeet for 2021


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 4, 2019)

Loser said:


> #addfeet for 2021


yes
agree


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Dec 4, 2019)

Loser said:


> Feet isnt the least popular event in the WCA though.....
> Lucas Garron said "speed solving event" to hide the fact that there are less popular events. ********.



If your argument is that it's only the least popular "speed solving event," then you yourself acknowledge that there is a problem with the event. My reply that I sent about 2-3 hours ago is still processing for some reason, so I strongly suggest that you read that once it sends through rather than continuing to ramble about things that I have already answered.


----------



## Loser (Dec 4, 2019)

I consider 5x5x5 Blindfolded to be a speed solving event, I do not agree with that it is the least popular speed solving event.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Dec 4, 2019)

Loser said:


> I consider 5x5x5 Blindfolded to be a speed solving event, I do not agree with that it is the least popular speed solving event.



There is a difference between an event having little competitors because it is extremely difficult, versus an event that is disgusting.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> There is a difference between an event having little competitors because it is extremely difficult, versus an event that is disgusting.


Feet is not disgusting.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Dec 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Feet is not disgusting.



The vast majority of cubers disagree. Again, wait for my reply to process. I have all the points listed out in there. I don't mean disgusting as in "gross to watch" (although there is that too), but more as in hygienic issues. The latter is undeniable and is not an opinion. It's simply a fact. I'm honestly glad that the event will finally be removed, but that's just an opinion


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> The vast majority of cubers disagree. Again, wait for my reply to process. I have all the points listed out in there. I don't mean disgusting as in "gross to watch" (although there is that too), but more as in hygienic issues. The latter is undeniable and is not an opinion. It's simply a fact. I'm honestly glad that the event will finally be removed, but that's just an opinion


There are more bacteria and in greater quantities on hands than on feet. The fact that Feet is not less hygienic than hands is not an opinion, it’s a fact. People can disagree on subjective grossness, but not objective hygiene. And I don’t believe that the vast majority of cubers disagree with that, I have not seen the results of the community-wide survey that the WRC teased but never actually did.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 4, 2019)

#addfeetfor2021


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> #addfeetfor2021


#electanewwcaboard


----------



## turtwig (Dec 4, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> The truth is, removing feet discourages those people from competing since the only event they could compete in is feet since they can’t use their hands.



From the WCA post: "However, any competition is still welcome to hold it as an unofficial event, and *organizers may allow competitors with medical considerations to compete using feet during 3x3x3 Speed Solving.*"


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 4, 2019)

turtwig said:


> From the WCA post: "However, any competition is still welcome to hold it as an unofficial event, and *organizers may allow competitors with medical considerations to compete using feet during 3x3x3 Speed Solving.*"


Ok. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 4, 2019)

I welcome the removal of feet. I think feet as an official event was decreasing prestige of WCA.
Even if you're personally a feet fanboy then you have to realize that it simply is disgusting for many people.
Even if this perception would be subjective, unfair and without actual biological/medical support - it's there and it's shared by a lot of people.
I think it's a right decision to market speedsolving as a sport that combines physical and mental abilities instead of being some gruesome weirdness.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 4, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> I welcome the removal of feet. I think feet as an official event was decreasing prestige of WCA.
> Even if you're personally a feet fanboy then you have to realize that it simply is disgusting for many people.
> Even if this perception would be subjective, unfair and without actual biological/medical support - it's there and it's shared by a lot of people.
> I think it's a right decision to market speedsolving as a sport that combines physical and mental abilities instead of being some gruesome weirdness.


No. I don’t have to realize that. I just feel like some people are overreacting and it’s not okay to remove a whole event.



One Wheel said:


> #electanewwcaboard


agree maybe


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> #electanewwcaboard



If you removed all current board members, there would be nobody to take their place. The board has been under its capacity for years because of a lack of interest for a position that requires so many hours of work for no compensation.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> agree maybe


Here’s the problem I just found out about with that:



> the current election procedures are sufficient. They use a similar system to what you have described.
> 0 votes for competitors and organisers
> 1 vote for delegates if they have been promoted to full delegate
> 1 vote for WCA team/committee members if they have been promoted to senior member
> ...



That is a response to my proposal: https://github.com/thewca/wca-documents/issues/130

@Kit Clement if that’s the case then surely it wouldn’t hurt to open it up to nominations and broader participation in voting, and perhaps relieve some of the workload on current board members?


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> @Kit Clement if that’s the case then surely it wouldn’t hurt to open it up to nominations and broader participation in voting, and perhaps relieve some of the workload on current board members?



Voting is not the issue. The issue is that there is a lack of willing, qualified individuals to run the position. I think you are implying we should open up the board to more than committee members or full delegates, but I strongly disagree with allowing anyone to run the WCA without being a part of it in some official capacity first.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> Voting is not the issue. The issue is that there is a lack of willing, qualified individuals to run the position. I think you are implying we should open up the board to more than committee members or full delegates, but I strongly disagree with allowing anyone to run the WCA without being a part of it in some official capacity first.


Have you read my proposal on Github?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 5, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Here’s the problem I just found out about with that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me your proposal was a joke of some sort, you can’t be serious


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 5, 2019)

My main issue with it is that organizing competitions and attending competitions does not give you any informed opinion on who should be on the WCA board. Most of the job is being able to work with other WCA committees, teams, leaders, and other staff and manage their responsibilities, as well as manage the legal/non-profit activities of the WCA. Many of these internal activities are of no concern to the general public, but my ability to work with the board as a senior delegate is important in many capacities. I fear that a system like this will put people into power that have no experience or skills in being able to run an organization in which they did no previous administrative work, which is highly important in running an organization that is a legal US non-profit.

It's clear to me that for someone who is just organizing and attending competitions, you have a clear interest in inner WCA workings. Committee/team positions are constantly opening, and if you have the time, I'd highly recommend becoming part of one to become more familiar with what happens.



Underwatercuber said:


> Please tell me your proposal was a joke of some sort, you can’t be serious



I believe that about most of the things you put on GitHub, but it's pretty clear that his proposal was well-intentioned.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 5, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> It's clear to me that for someone who is just organizing and attending competitions, you have a clear interest in inner WCA workings. Committee/team positions are constantly opening, and if you have the time, I'd highly recommend becoming part of one to become more familiar with what happens.


I probably don’t have the time, but where would I even find out about those openings?

I do not advocate wholesale change. As far as getting people in who have no experience, how about this as an amendment to the proposal that Mr. Burton so magnanimously shut down: rather than 5 Board members elected to a one year term, 6 members with 2 elected every year to a 3 year term? Or some variation on that. Just something that would allow for the continuity that I think you are rightly concerned about while still opening the system up a little for some community accountability.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 5, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I probably don’t have the time, but where would I even find out about those openings?


The blue pinned messages at the top of the WCA home page are either about big competitions, major changes, or position openings in various WCA teams/committees.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 5, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> Voting is not the issue. The issue is that there is a lack of willing, qualified individuals to run the position. I think you are implying we should open up the board to more than committee members or full delegates, but I strongly disagree with allowing anyone to run the WCA without being a part of it in some official capacity first.


I am about to summit a application that I know I can help with if I get accepted, but before I do is there a certain group/commity that needs more help versus another one?



One Wheel said:


> I probably don’t have the time, but where would I even find out about those openings?
> 
> I do not advocate wholesale change. As far as getting people in who have no experience, how about this as an amendment to the proposal that Mr. Burton so magnanimously shut down: rather than 5 Board members elected to a one year term, 6 members with 2 elected every year to a 3 year term? Or some variation on that. Just something that would allow for the continuity that I think you are rightly concerned about while still opening the system up a little for some community accountability.


2 things (and please don't take me wrong), but
1. I think you need to calm down a little bit before typing something else. I understand that annoyance that you (and others are facing with FT), but I think you wouldn't be saying some of the things you are saying if you were not as stressed as you are now (correct me if I am wrong, but I know a lot of people (if not most) are like that, myself included. The WCA has made a decision and even if people don't think they went about this in the best way this time around (which even Lucas says to some degree about this decision ) I think everyone should respect that and recognize that once a decision has been make, ranting/raging about it in a not so nice way is not the correct response (which I believe you would agree with).

Lastly, I believe these discussions should be moved to this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/feet-solvers-association-fsa.75851/#post-1339783 and leave this thread for the actual competition.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 5, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> No. I don’t have to realize that.


Fine, but then you're just denying reality.


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 5, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Removing official status for 3x3x3 With Feet | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...
> ...


Lucky I'm going to a comp before the event finishes


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 5, 2019)

fair point, but the perceived “grossness” is overcome once most people do about 30 solves and see how fun it is
ÉDIT: While I am against feet being removed, plz rename the title of this thread to “Feet is Officially Unofficial’


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 5, 2019)

I apologize for my earlier removed post, it contained inappropriate content. I believe the points I was making are valid, and I will reiterate them here:

1. The decision the remove Feet was the wrong decision
2. The process of making the decision was handled poorly by the WCA
3. The WCA Board is not accountable to the community, this needs to be changed.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 5, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> If you want to get feet added back to the wca I would check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that that would be a good idea to add a lower tier thing.


----------



## Capcubeing (Dec 8, 2019)

The wca has made an announcement that feet will be officially removed as of January 1st 2020. I am not a good feet solver but I think feet was a harmless event and feet is a good and fun event. Feet is basically another version of oh. I realize feet may look silly or unprofessional but it is an event that takes skill. There main reasons for removing it is that it is hard to organize and it is quite a “hygiene” concern.Also because of the low participation. This is not the greatest reasoning in my opinion but oh well. I just want to voice my opinion that I don’t like this decision. But I think this is a done deal feet was a great event and I will miss it. I do think that the wca was doing what they think is right for the community so props to them. I just wish feet was saved and it is ok if you don’t agree with my opinion.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 8, 2019)

Poor Daniel Rose Levine ....


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 8, 2019)

It would suck more for DRL if someone breaks his WRs on December 31st right before midnight.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Dec 8, 2019)

Aerma said:


> I disagree with the decision, but I don't think there's much we can do about it now... the decision seems pretty set in stone.
> If there's still enough people willing to fight the change, it might be possible to get it reversed. Otherwise, I think the best next steps would be to try and get a new event added in its place (cough cough curvy copter).


I think kilominx would be a great candidate to take it's place, or , hear me out, 2x2 multiblind.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 8, 2019)

ari(a cuber) said:


> I think kilominx would be a great candidate to take it's place, or , hear me out, 2x2 multiblind.


I disagree completely with 2x2 mbld. It doesn’t add anything new as the best BLDers would just be the best at this. This is not necessarily true with 4 and 5 BLD.

Kilominx I could see, but I would need to see evidence that a usable kilominx can be manufactured before I think the WCA should add it.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 8, 2019)

The only realistic replacement for 3x3 WF is 4x4 WF, but actually they should both be added in. That fixes the issue of having special timers just for one event.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 9, 2019)

The only new event they should add is this one. It is an event specifically catered to non-cubers and it goes like this.

A Skewb is placed on the table in front of the competitor. The competitor has to pick it up without dropping. If the competitor succeeds, they don't get laughed at.

I think this will be brilliant.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> The only new event they should add is this one. It is an event specifically catered to non-cubers and it goes like this.
> 
> A Skewb is placed on the table in front of the competitor. The competitor has to pick it up without dropping. If the competitor succeeds, they don't get laughed at.
> 
> I think this will be brilliant.


Omg yes when I first got my skewb I was doing that all over the place lol.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 9, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> The only new event they should add is this one. It is an event specifically catered to non-cubers and it goes like this.
> 
> A Skewb is placed on the table in front of the competitor. The competitor has to pick it up without dropping. If the competitor succeeds, they don't get laughed at.
> 
> I think this will be brilliant.



This is just cruel. I know how to solve Skewb and I still couldn’t pull this off.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 9, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> This is just cruel. I know how to solve Skewb and I still couldn’t pull this off.


Every single one of my co-workers who picks it up, drops it. The radio DJ from the show I was on, dropped it. My wife dropped it. Everyone drops it. It's hilarious.


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 9, 2019)

Another event could be solving 3x3 as slow as possible, but when the judge gets bored they DNF you.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Dec 9, 2019)

what about the pyraminx family taking it's place(pyramorphix and 4x4 pyraminx).


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 9, 2019)

ari(a cuber) said:


> what about the pyraminx family taking it's place(pyramorphix and 4x4 pyraminx).


Pyramorphix is a 2x2 shape mod, not actually related to a pyraminx. Master pyraminx is feasible, 3x3 With Feet and 4x4 With Feet are better options.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2019)

abc


Etotheipi said:


> Another event could be solving 3x3 as slow as possible, but when the judge gets bored they DNF you.


I like this. The goal would be to somehow keep the judge entertained while not finishing the solve, so they don't get bored and DNF you. This could inspire all kinds of awesome creativity!


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 9, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> abc
> I like this. The goal would be to somehow keep the judge entertained while not finishing the solve, so they don't get bored and DNF you. This could inspire all kinds of awesome creativity!


it would introduce a whole new field of method development never seen before =D


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 9, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> abc
> I like this. The goal would be to somehow keep the judge entertained while not finishing the solve, so they don't get bored and DNF you. This could inspire all kinds of awesome creativity!



Relevant tutorial:


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> Another event could be solving 3x3 as slow as possible, but when the judge gets bored they DNF you.



How about the winner is the person who solves for the longest time without the judge getting mad?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> How about the winner is the person who solves for the longest time without the judge getting mad?


I think the important thing is that you actually have to complete the solve successfully before receiving the DNF. So it might be quite a challenge - having the puzzle very close to solved so that when you can see the judge about to reach for a big red DNF button (which I figure you'd need for this event), you can quickly solve it and beat the judge just before you get DNFed.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 9, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> I don't see the WCA replacing foot solving with anything. Why should they? Why would they? Moreover, I see OH and clock going next and however much people complain about what changes the WCA make in the future, the one thing we can almost guarantee is that your average cuber won't get a say in the matter.


I completely don’t see either of those things being removed. I just can’t conceivably understand that.


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 9, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think the important thing is that you actually have to complete the solve successfully before receiving the DNF. So it might be quite a challenge - having the puzzle very close to solved so that when you can see the judge about to reach for a big red DNF button (which I figure you'd need for this event), you can quickly solve it and beat the judge just before you get DNFed.


I think they should be able to DNF you out of nowhere without a button, otherwise you would just get within one move of solving, and then keep them entertained until they reach for the button, then quickly solve it. Maybe to fix this, you have to be doing something on the cube, and also that something should have to be more than just (R R')x100. Also maybe specialized judges so they don't DNF you before you even get close. (Or some rules for the judges)


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 9, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I completely don’t see either of those things being removed. I just can’t conceivably understand that.


Applying the logic of removing Feet to Clock: people have asked for it to be removed. There is some half-hearted talk of introducing a process and criteria for adding and removing events, but at this point all that matters is what the people on the board think.

As far as OH a large part of the argument against Feet was that we already have another event that is solving the cube with some physical limitation, why do we need another. Continuing down the same line of logic, why have a physical limitation at all? It's really just a stunt.

Ultimately the only events that I believe are safe under the current set of rules are 3x3 and probably 3BLD, everything else exists at the pleasure of the Board.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 10, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I apologize for my earlier removed post, it contained inappropriate content. I believe the points I was making are valid, and I will reiterate them here:
> 
> 1. The decision the remove Feet was the wrong decision
> 2. The process of making the decision was handled poorly by the WCA
> 3. The WCA Board is not accountable to the community, this needs to be changed.


I’m curious about 2 and 3, how do you think the process should have gone? Why do you feel like the board should be “accountable to the community” and what does that entail?




One Wheel said:


> Applying the logic of removing Feet to Clock: people have asked for it to be removed. There is some half-hearted talk of introducing a process and criteria for adding and removing events, but at this point all that matters is what the people on the board think.
> 
> As far as OH a large part of the argument against Feet was that we already have another event that is solving the cube with some physical limitation, why do we need another. Continuing down the same line of logic, why have a physical limitation at all? It's really just a stunt.
> 
> Ultimately the only events that I believe are safe under the current set of rules are 3x3 and probably 3BLD, everything else exists at the pleasure of the Board.


Sounds like someone really dislikes the board ;P


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 10, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Ultimately the only events that I believe are safe under the current set of rules are 3x3 and probably 3BLD, everything else exists at the pleasure of the Board.



I am not so sure about 3x3. It is not entirely impossible that in the future Rubiks somehow wins exclusive right to hold official 3x3 competitions, and WCA will be left with everything else.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 10, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> I’m curious about 2 and 3, how do you think the process should have gone? Why do you feel like the board should be “accountable to the community” and what does that entail?



What do you think the purpose of the board is? It’s certainly not to make money. The proper purpose of the board is to serve the cubing community. That means that they should listen to what the community has to say, and not just to the loudmouths in the community.

As far as what that entails, I proposed a system on Github for allowing the community to vote. That was promptly shut down by Bob Burton, on the argument that it would require a unanimous decision of the board, he’s on the board and opposes the change, therefore it’s not worth discussing. I believe that shutting down discussion was an improper abuse of his power. I will recap what I currently believe should happen:

Every active participant in the WCA gets at least one vote. For competing at one competition in the last year you get one vote. For organizing one competition you get three votes. For serving as delegate at one competition you get six votes. For serving the WCA in an official capacity outside of competitions you get 10 votes. To be eligible to be elected to the board you need to be eligible to cast 25 votes. This ensures that the members of the board are active in the cubing community and not just in an ivory tower.

There is a fair argument to be made that this process should only be used for electing board members, and also a fair argument to be made that it should be used for major decisions. I initially made the case that the whole board should face re-election annually, I believe it was Kit Clement who made a reasonable case for continuity, and I now believe that ideally no more than 1/3 of the board should face re-election annually, although the low number of board members may mean that number needs to be 1/2 so that terms are not too long (2-3 years is fine)

There should be two classes of decisions: most decisions are fairly minor, others are major. The example I used of minor decisions was permitting stickerless cubes. Basically anything that can be reasonably be construed to be a clarification of existing rules. Those can be handled by the board. Major decisions, such as changes in the organization structure (how decisions are made) or adding or removing events should be subject to a community vote. 

Minor decisions can be left up to the board, and major decisions that do not have a clear majority of support as well. Phrase the proposed change as “if [x] change is made, on a scale from 1 being very upset and possibly boycotting WCA events if the change IS enacted to 10 possibly boycotting WCA events if the change is IS NOT enacted, rate your sentiment.”

If the average of the votes tallied is more than 6 the measure passes, if the average is lower than 4 the measure does not pass. In between the board makes the decision. Voting for board members should be done in a ranked choice system, with nominees who meet the basic qualifications for community involvement, age of majority, and clean criminal record being offered. If there was an issue with too many candidates (the opposite seems to be more of a concern) then possibly grant incumbents who qualify an automatic spot on the ballot, and limit the rest of the ballot to 10 candidates, with the highest ranked non-incumbents by vote total (proxy for community involvement) as outlined above.

I am definitely upset that the WRC teased a community poll and did not do it. Their defense is that they didn’t have time, which I can understand: I’m bad at time management too sometimes. But the only reason for them to continue to refuse to hold the poll is that they are afraid of learning that they made an objectively unpopular decision that should be reconsidered. The poll should be held promptly, and ideally action on Feet should be delayed until the full results of that poll are published.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> I think they should be able to DNF you out of nowhere without a button, otherwise you would just get within one move of solving, and then keep them entertained until they reach for the button, then quickly solve it. Maybe to fix this, you have to be doing something on the cube, and also that something should have to be more than just (R R')x100. Also maybe specialized judges so they don't DNF you before you even get close. (Or some rules for the judges)



There should be a DNF foot pedal, so that the competition won't see the judge about to DNF you. And when someone gets DNFed red lights have to flash throughout the building. And if someone gets a DNF really quickly, showing there lack of ability to entertain, everyone has to gather around them and mock them and put a DNF sign on their face like in the ColorfulPockets vid.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> There should be a DNF foot pedal, so that the competition won't see the judge about to DNF you. And when someone gets DNFed red lights have to flash throughout the building. And if someone gets a DNF really quickly, showing there lack of ability to entertain, everyone has to gather around them and mock them and put a DNF sign on their face like in the ColorfulPockets vid.


Someone really needs to run this as an unofficial event at their next competition. And take video.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 10, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> What do you think the purpose of the board is? It’s certainly not to make money. The proper purpose of the board is to serve the cubing community. That means that they should listen to what the community has to say, and not just to the loudmouths in the community.
> 
> As far as what that entails, I proposed a system on Github for allowing the community to vote. That was promptly shut down by Bob Burton, on the argument that it would require a unanimous decision of the board, he’s on the board and opposes the change, therefore it’s not worth discussing. I believe that shutting down discussion was an improper abuse of his power. I will recap what I currently believe should happen:
> 
> ...


Part of being able to do what’s best for the community involves making decisions which may not be liked. I think the main reason bob shut down your discussion is because your system just doesn’t work. Very few people even willingly apply to the board seeing how much time you have to put into it with no compensation. Turning it into a popularity contest isn’t a great idea. I think a better approach would be to discuss trying to limit some of the powers the board and other committees have and trying to get the community more involved.

I do agree that it’s unfortunate that the survey was not held but unless you have somehow read the minds of the WRC I don’t think you have a right to say that. The process to remove feet has already been going on for a while and I don’t think it would be wise to continue delaying it in order to wait for a survey that may not even accurately reflect what the community wants. Even if the poll is held the results will just cause more contention, arguing, and name calling. If you really do want feet added to the wca I would reccomend discussing tiered events since lucas does support the idea.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 10, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Part of being able to do what’s best for the community involves making decisions which may not be liked. I think the main reason bob shut down your discussion is because your system just doesn’t work. Very few people even willingly apply to the board seeing how much time you have to put into it with no compensation. Turning it into a popularity contest isn’t a great idea. I think a better approach would be to discuss trying to limit some of the powers the board and other committees have and trying to get the community more involved.
> 
> I do agree that it’s unfortunate that the survey was not held but unless you have somehow read the minds of the WRC I don’t think you have a right to say that. The process to remove feet has already been going on for a while and I don’t think it would be wise to continue delaying it in order to wait for a survey that may not even accurately reflect what the community wants. Even if the poll is held the results will just cause more contention, arguing, and name calling. If you really do want feet added to the wca I would reccomend discussing tiered events since lucas does support the idea.


My system doesn’t have to work: it was a starting point. “Something should change” rarely if ever results in positive change. “Here’s an idea for how to change something” can lead to productive discussion about the strengths and flaws of the current system and the proposed solution. Shutting down the discussion because “what we have is good enough” is also a bad idea. Saying “what we have is good because [xyz]” is fine. But he actually shut down discussion of how the office that he holds could be reformed to prevent abuse of that office. 

How do you propose limiting the power of the Board? I definitely see the argument for having a strong board that can make unpopular decisions, but limiting that either means making the board members electable by more people or handing the decisions over to those people. I don’t believe that a casual cuber who went to one competition in the last year should have as strong a voice in that democratized system as someone who put a lot of work into cubing, which means that some variation on my plan is probably the best option: there needs to be a way of gauging how invested an individual is in cubing and the WCA. 

Someone on the WRC (I don’t remember who right off) has stated that the reason for not holding the survey was lack of time. They have time now. A well-written survey is really the only way to gauge what the community wants. I believe that if the survey went out today the result would be about 70% in favor of keeping Feet, but I may be wrong. 

If Feet was added as a second-tier event that would be better than nothing, but it’s really a silly idea. There is already precedent for Feet not being included in championships, demoting it to a lower tier does nothing except tell the people who like it, once again, that they aren’t worth as much as the people who don’t like it.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 10, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> My system doesn’t have to work: it was a starting point. “Something should change” rarely if ever results in positive change. “Here’s an idea for how to change something” can lead to productive discussion about the strengths and flaws of the current system and the proposed solution. Shutting down the discussion because “what we have is good enough” is also a bad idea. Saying “what we have is good because [xyz]” is fine. But he actually shut down discussion of how the office that he holds could be reformed to prevent abuse of that office.
> 
> How do you propose limiting the power of the Board? I definitely see the argument for having a strong board that can make unpopular decisions, but limiting that either means making the board members electable by more people or handing the decisions over to those people. I don’t believe that a casual cuber who went to one competition in the last year should have as strong a voice in that democratized system as someone who put a lot of work into cubing, which means that some variation on my plan is probably the best option: there needs to be a way of gauging how invested an individual is in cubing and the WCA.
> 
> ...


I think the reason your discussion was shut down is it’s just not a good starting point and has lots of flaws, if you had other ideas it would be more appropriate to post individual issues on how things could change.

One of the best ways in my opinion would be to create better systems for making decisions, for example there is a discussion on GitHub right now for creating a system to remove events. You can build community input into these systems as well if you would like to do so.

like I mentioned earlier, I don’t think a survey would benefit anyone at this point.

well if you proposed a system which allows second tier events to become first tier events after meeting specific criteria then you could be in business


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 10, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think the reason your discussion was **** down is it’s just not a good starting point and has lots of flaws, if you had other ideas it would be more appropriate to post individual issues on how things could change.



What flaws? The only concrete flaw that was pointed out was that there should be more continuity than would be provided by re-electing the whole board every year, so I have amended my position to address that. 



Underwatercuber said:


> One of the best ways in my opinion would be to create better systems for making decisions, for example there is a discussion on GitHub right now for creating a system to remove events. You can build community input into these systems as well if you would like to do so.



I have contributed to that discussion, as you are well aware. 



Underwatercuber said:


> well if you proposed a system which allows second tier events to become first tier events after meeting specific criteria then you could be in business



Why on earth is a system of formal second-tier events preferable to the current system, where there are just events, some are less popular than others, and that’s ok?

Furthermore, it’s getting hard to find anything on Github anymore with you spamming inconsequential rule clarification threads.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello everybody.

Because of the unfortunate events leading to feet’s impending removal, we would like to stand strong. Please make your last solve of 2019 a recorded 3x3 with Feet solve. Please share this message all across social media to get the word around to pay respects to this beloved event. We need to stand strong. With videos of feet solving, there is nothing we can’t do.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 31, 2019)

Why is the WCA removing feet? I don't do the event, but I can't really think of a good reason that it should be removed.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 1, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> Why is the WCA removing feet? I don't do the event, but I can't really think of a good reason that it should be removed.


Same here. There’s a vocal minority, and many of the higher-ups in the WCA just plain don’t like it. It shouldn’t be removed, so we need to show that we don’t want it removed.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 1, 2020)

I personally agree with the idea of having a tiered event list. Have the current 17 events in the WCA as the first tier, then add a second tier for other events that could be added. For example, the second tier might start with let's say 7 events. Team blind, Square 2, Kilominx, Redi Cube, Bump Cube, Curvy Copter, and Master Pyraminx. Each event gets tried in a geographic area somewhere, let's say the US. CubingUSA Recognises 7 regions in the US and they all have their own championship annually. Assign each area a tier 2 event to have the delegates and organizers report on and to keep track of how the events do. All tier 2 events can still be held anywhere but the event your area is assigned will be held more frequently and will also be closely tracked for the success of the event. When the next world championship comes around, all 7 events are held. Then the community competes in all of the events and then the rest stay tier 2. Perhaps a vote is made to decide what events to add to tier 2 and then they are tested and tried. This is a good way to keep the community involved and also to maybe reintroduce feet to the WCA.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2020)

I give it five years: either the WCA will see the deep errors they made in this decision and reverse it, or the organization will no longer exist. Hopefully the former, if not then hopefully it is replaced by a better, more accountable organization.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I personally agree with the idea of having a tiered event list. Have the current 17 events in the WCA as the first tier, then add a second tier for other events that could be added. For example, the second tier might start with let's say 7 events. Team blind, Square 2, Kilominx, Redi Cube, Bump Cube, Curvy Copter, and Master Pyraminx. Each event gets tried in a geographic area somewhere, let's say the US. CubingUSA Recognises 7 regions in the US and they all have their own championship annually. Assign each area a tier 2 event to have the delegates and organizers report on and to keep track of how the events do. All tier 2 events can still be held anywhere but the event your area is assigned will be held more frequently and will also be closely tracked for the success of the event. When the next world championship comes around, all 7 events are held. Then the community competes in all of the events and then the rest stay tier 2. Perhaps a vote is made to decide what events to add to tier 2 and then they are tested and tried. This is a good way to keep the community involved and also to maybe reintroduce feet to the WCA.



1. Your list of tier-2 events does not include Feet, every other proposal I have seen for tiers has included Feet, and some have 5BLD and 7x7 as well. 
2. Square-2 and Bump Cube? The rest of your list seems ok, if you add Feet, except that that’s a lot of events. 
3. Part of the reasoning behind taking out Feet is ostensibly to reduce the workload of the organizers of major competitions. Adding a bunch of new tier-2 events that have to be held at world championships goes against that idea.
4. The idea of regions isn’t terrible, but there is already regional variation in the popularity of events. Doing an event primarily in one region is not a good way to get an idea of potential global popularity.


----------



## qwr (Jan 1, 2020)

My impression is that the public's curiosity and fascination with the novelty of 3x3 with feet outweighs any mild disgust factors.
Again "the public" doesn't even know the WCA exists. If your competition doesn't want to hold feet then it doesn't have to. But don't ruin it for other people who enjoy it.


----------



## highnickk (Jan 1, 2020)

feet doesn't deserve this


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2020)

qwr said:


> My impression is that the public's curiosity and fascination with the novelty of 3x3 with feet outweighs any mild disgust factors.


That is absolutely my experience. I have a neighbor who has no interest in Rubik’s cubes but lives near the venue for my competition yesterday. She didn’t come to see what was going on, but I mentioned it to her and she looked up the schedule. If the weather hadn’t gotten bad she said that she intended to come for the last couple of hours to see Feet and 4BLD. 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, and Skewb were also on the schedule.


----------



## Sion (Jan 1, 2020)

In memory of feet. We will always remember you


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Jan 1, 2020)

RIPWD
Rest in Peace With Daniel


----------



## Sion (Jan 1, 2020)

That seems a bit grave for a rather niche event that a devoted handful of people practiced. I disagree with the removal of feet, but the WCA being replaced because of one partially controversial decision is a bit melodramatic and arguably a bit militant in nature.


----------



## kubesolver (Jan 1, 2020)

qwr said:


> My impression is that the public's curiosity and fascination with the novelty of 3x3 with feet outweighs any mild disgust factors.


And my impression is that the public's disgust of 3x3 with feet outweighs any mild curiosity and fascination with the novelty factor.


----------



## RyanP12 (Jan 1, 2020)

At 3 AM PST On January 1st, all permanently inhabited areas of the Earth will have been shot into the new decade, at 3AM PST, is when Feet is officially not an event all over the world.
Here Lies 
Feet
2005-2020


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2020)

Sion said:


> For people saying that the WCA is doomed for removing feet:
> 
> That seems a bit grave for a rather niche event that a devoted handful of people practiced. I disagree with the removal of feet, but the WCA being replaced because of one partially controversial decision is a bit melodramatic and arguably a bit militant in nature.
> 
> I get it’s novelty, as I started practicing it last year myself; it is fun. However, to suggest that the whole organization would collapse because of it is sad. I’d get it if they removed 3x3 or prohibited stickerless cubes again, but removing feet seems like it would only have a marginal impact.



The significant issue is not the removal of Feet, but the lack of responsiveness to the community that it shows.



kubesolver said:


> And my impression is that the public's disgust of 3x3 with feet outweighs any mild curiosity and fascination with the novelty factor.



Do you have more than your abstract impression? Concrete examples perhaps?


----------



## Apolo (Jan 1, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> I give it five years: either the WCA will see the deep errors they made in this decision and reverse it, or the organization will no longer exist. Hopefully the former, if not then hopefully it is replaced by a better, more accountable organization.



wtf


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2020)

Apolo said:


> wtf


Removing feet is a bad decision, but it is symptomatic of MUCH deeper problems in the governance of the WCA.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 1, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Removing feet is a bad decision, but it is symptomatic of MUCH deeper problems in the governance of the WCA.


Like what? Examples please.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> Like what? Examples please.


The WCA claimed that they were listening to the community, but still refuses to hold a community-wide poll. They even refuse to hold a new poll of delegates even though the delegate poll that supported removing Feet BY A SINGLE VOTE is over a year old. Most significantly, only the innermost of the inner circle of the WCA has any say about who is on the board and what policies are enacted. Even candidates for the board have to be approved by the board. Feet is relatively insignificant, but it’s removal has brought to light the fact that if 4 people decided to change the mission of the WCA from promoting cubing to promoting something truly heinous, then the 100,000+ people who have invested in the WCA would have absolutely no recourse.


----------



## Sion (Jan 1, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Feet is relatively insignificant, but it’s removal has brought to light the fact that if 4 people decided to change the mission of the WCA from promoting cubing to promoting something truly heinous, then the 100,000+ people who have invested in the WCA would have absolutely no recourse.



I’ll be very frank. Before feet was going to be removed, I only saw it as a small unique novelty, and I am very confident many other members saw it in the same light. It only seemed like feet was actually cared about when it was announced it was going to be removed. 

You make it seem like this is in the middle of happening instead of a hypothetical based on a decision that clearly wasn’t spontaneous. The fact you compare the removal of feet to something “truly heinous” as if these decisions would be weighted equally seems more like you are fear-mongering more than you are criticizing the WCA. 

It’s like you treat the WCA as if it were some major organization more than it is about a small organization focused around a hobby that revolves around a very unique talent. I disagree with the removal of any event, but I also disagree with your rationale that this is an abuse of power that has the power to destroy the fabric of the hobby. It won’t.

Sorry if I got too heated, but I felt like I had to say this.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2020)

Sion said:


> I’ll be very frank. Before feet was going to be removed, I only saw it as a small unique novelty, and I am very confident many other members saw it in the same light. It only seemed like feet was actually cared about when it was announced it was going to be removed.
> 
> You make it seem like this is in the middle of happening instead of a hypothetical based on a decision that clearly wasn’t spontaneous. The fact you compare the removal of feet to something “truly heinous” as if these decisions would be weighted equally seems more like you are fear-mongering more than you are criticizing the WCA.
> 
> ...


The WCA is a worldwide organization with tens of thousands of active members. In the grand scheme of things that is a fairly niche hobby, but it’s big enough that it can’t easily be supplanted. If there are more than 2 or 3 people in an organization there should be a process for both bottom-up and top-down accountability. Right now it only goes top-down in the WCA.

Edit to add: as far as people not caring until it was being removed, I think there are two reasons for that. First, I think very few people took seriously the idea that an established, unique, and vibrant event would actually be removed. Second, like cubing, Feet is something that seems silly until you try it. Granted, even some people who try it don’t like it, but that seems to be a pretty small minority.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2020)

Sion said:


> The WCA is the only organization other than the RSA (which is far more limited in terms of its events and sponsored by Rubik’s.)
> 
> Be happy the WCA exists at all and gives the community an opportunity to document records and host events, regardless if it’s top down or bottom up. The next best alternative is having 3x3 events be documented by the RSA and for literally every other non 3x3 relate event be hosted at unofficial competitions with private solves documented by Guinness however that would work, which would completely steal the soul out of cubing.
> 
> Yes, they made a small slip up, but don’t take them for granted because they are the only ones giving you this chance at all. Look at all the other events they offer.


There is also Red Bull, but that is also very limited. You are right that as far as events WCA is still the best by a long shot, though. 

I do not want the WCA replaced, I want the WCA reformed. If it does not reform it will die on its own, and that would be even more sad for cubing than removing Feet is, unless it is immediately replaced by a better organization.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jan 1, 2020)

GG Guys


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jan 1, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> 1. Your list of tier-2 events does not include Feet, every other proposal I have seen for tiers has included Feet, and some have 5BLD and 7x7 as well.
> 2. Square-2 and Bump Cube? The rest of your list seems ok, if you add Feet, except that that’s a lot of events.


....bro it was just an example of random events, dont get so upset just cuz the word feet isnt in a post lol my goodness


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> ....bro it was just an example of random events, dont get so upset just cuz the word feet isnt in a post lol my goodness


Sorry if I sounded upset. I’m not convinced yours is a great plan, but thank you for trying to figure out solutions.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 1, 2020)

Dr. Lube said:


> The 'sole' of cubing has already been stolen....


Off topic, Dr Lube, why is it every time I look at your profile below your picture, I swear the number of messages you’ve posted has gone down? I thought you posted a bit more then 13 posts, and also, I’m sure it was at 21 a few weeks back...


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 1, 2020)

Why delete the previous ones?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 1, 2020)

Dr. Lube said:


> I did get up to about 160 posts at one point, but my new year's resolution is to spend less time on this site and more time solving so I deleted the ones that I could and now I'm just dipping into threads when I need to. From this point on I'll delete my posts fairly often so if I post anything you feel needs to be kept on the site, feel free to quote me.


That makes sense. My resolution should probably be the same to be honest


----------

